# lets see em



## foreverbowhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

lets see some of your greatest days of waterfowl and your best ducks/geese youve shot!!!


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

Those wood ducks are awsome. Wish i could even see a couple to get a shot at


----------



## foreverbowhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

me too!!!! lol when this pair came in we thot they were teal but we got screwed out of the drake thoo.........   
there was a couple of guys that we ran into and started to talk with them and my dads friend told me heres a couple of teal for ya and i pulled up and shot then every one else shot the other guy shot and rocked the drake and we finished it off and we didnt know they were wood ducks untell the dog handed them to us


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

lol must of been a good suprise


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I like picture threads....

























































































Later,
Kev


----------



## DJS (Jan 2, 2009)

deleted


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

You mean not every one shoots woodies and banded geese every time out :shock: 



Kev still love the pic of all the ringers 8)


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> You mean not every one shoots woodies and banded geese every time out :shock:
> 
> Kev still love the pic of all the ringers 8)


I've noticed that too  . I guess that either case is something to get excited about, for most guys. Just not me, I guess. I've shot a wood duck before, but the only real reason for me to be excited was that it got me one step closer to being done with the list. And the one with my gun and the three banded geese... I gave all the bands away except one. The picture is cool for a couple reasons. First it was a real, honest to goodness triple. Second those were the first birds I shot with that gun (all my friends chipped in and bought it for me after I lost my other one).

Either way, I enjoy seeing just about any picture. That's the best thing about waterfowling, there's something in it for everybody.

Later,
Kev


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

some of these pics are just ridiculously crazy with the amounts of birds taken. awesome job!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there.Nice cinnamon teal.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I guess I'll be the one to say it...

What's the story on the wood duck at the top? Dead hen in the background, and the drake is alive...

I won't say anything about the dates tho, as many people forget to set that on their cameras.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> I guess I'll be the one to say it...
> 
> What's the story on the wood duck at the top? Dead hen in the background, and the drake is alive...


 ..ah cmon, there aint nuthin wrong with keepn em alive for awhile is there? :O---:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm with you Kev, I like picture threads too. 

This was the only waterfowl hunt I had this year with anything worthy of being photographed.

My 2010 trophy swan. (and no, those are NOT my bands on that call lanyard)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here a couple of this year.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

kev said:


> hamernhonkers said:
> 
> 
> > You mean not every one shoots woodies and banded geese every time out :shock:
> ...


Kev,

I love picture threads also. There is just something not right with one pic in this thread.......just not sure about it?? Oh and its not yours or the live woodie.

I am glad you mentioned the pic of the gun and limit of geese. I had forgot about that and what a cool story behind it


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> I love picture threads also. There is just something not right with one pic in this thread.......just not sure about it?? Oh and its not yours or the live woodie.


I was wondering about the same thing, looks fake to me or placed there just for the photo. They are usually better shaped and not deformed. Am I thinking what you are thinking Jesse?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Rob after seeing 50+ of them it just don't look right to me? But it could of been some one who was inexperienced doing it that day..........Just don't look right though!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Later,
Kev[/quote]

ok the curiosity is getting the best of me whats with the autographs on the stock of your gun?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Kevs last gun went for a swim in the Great Salt lake. Kevin is a great guy who'd give anyone the shirt off his back in a snow storm. I'm not sure who hatched the plan but a bunch of us pitched in and bought him a new one and they presented him with it at the Delta Banquet two years ago.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Kevs last gun went for a swim in the Great Salt lake. Kevin is a great guy who'd give anyone the shirt off his back in a snow storm. I'm not sure who hatched the plan but a bunch of us pitched in and bought him a new one and they presented him with it at the Delta Banquet two years ago.


I know it seems like two but it was actually four years ago when we gave Kev his new gun...


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

It was 2 years ago because I have only been to 2 banquets so far.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well what a great bunch of guys on here good on ya


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

Here's a few from our season


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

more


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

here are few from southern utah[attachment=0:38vj5c2u]079.JPG[/attachment:38vj5c2u][attachment=2:38vj5c2u]071.JPG[/attachment:38vj5c2u][attachment=1:38vj5c2u]003.JPG[/attachment:38vj5c2u]


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

good stuff fellahs, keep em coming.

"best" hunt of the year for me. 
my two best friends sharing another great day in the marsh.









BONUS for the kid this year! Four year old Fat Alberta Mallard. 8) 









looked like this guy was doomed to the mouth of a labrador from the start!


----------



## Trophyboat (Jan 15, 2008)

Only went on two hunts but was successful each time[attachment=1:3hzjh7qi]duck%2520hunt%252012-4-10[1].jpg[/attachment:3hzjh7qi][attachment=0:3hzjh7qi]resz2010duckhunt.JPG[/attachment:3hzjh7qi]


----------

